

I want to pay for a social network - youssefs
http://sefsar.com/post/19716868388/the-last-word

======
malarkeyking
I would also consider paying and for the reasons you mention. However, how
much would you pay? i would want the service to be as good as the free
alternatives. In order to drive genuine innovation and great features, the
site/business would need the resources to attract the top talent. Therefore,
would you be prepared to pay _enough_ considering the competition is
bankrolled by big advertisers?

~~~
youssefs
For instance, at present Facebook makes just shy of $5 per user per year.

I think $1 per month could be reasonable, Spotify charges 5 - 10 times that.
The idea is that you're changing the priority from building an amazing ad
network to building an amazing social network.

The things that are good for users are nearly always bad for advertisers. Such
as total privacy.

